# Pulling steering wheel help



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The shaft is going to have to come out to allow O-rings to be replaced so that bushing/hub has to come off the shaft first. If it's aluminum then even if stuck, it won't be to hard to remove. If it won't come out prying with a screw driver then a puller might be needed.
If still stubborn a propane torch should get it done.

BTW, if the "manual" does not say to use a liquid thread lock you can coat them with silicon then put the nut on. Holds the nut in place and keeps water/dirt out, but still easy to remove the nut. 

BTW2,  before distributing that hub see if it has any side to side play.
Any play detected should be measured to see if it's within spec..


----------



## Settin_hooks (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks for the help! I was just planing on replacing the helm seal if that’s what was causing the leak. This is the write I stumbled across when searching for leaking hydraulic fluid by the steering wheel. If it’s just the hydraulic seal then the shaft shouldn’t have to come out according to this write up. Thoughts on this? 

https://www.boatingmag.com/replacing-hydraulic-helm-seal/


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Forget the torch or the puller. Find a nut that fits on the shaft, screw it on to protect threads, then while pulling on the wheel, tap the nut with a hammer. the wheel will pop right off. This method has been described here a few times before. Do a search if you need more details. There are also a few videos on Youtube that describe this method.


----------



## Settin_hooks (Oct 24, 2019)

You can’t use that method the wheel is already off. If the wheel is on you can’t get to the nut. Look at the pic above that’s what I’m working with.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

How did you end up getting that other piece off? I have the same issue with my Waterman. Have the wheel off but can’t get the other piece off.


----------



## Settin_hooks (Oct 24, 2019)

warnerhvac said:


> How did you end up getting that other piece off? I have the same issue with my Waterman. Have the wheel off but can’t get the other piece off.


Yes! Rent a gear puller from your local auto parts store, I forgot the exact one I rented I found a picture online. I'll try and search tomorrow.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

They are cheap, I just bought one to replace jack plate switch (blinker style). Easy and if you plan to own boats long, be a good little tool to have laying around.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a set of wheel pullers I purchased from Harbor freight. Any time I take my steering wheel off I have to use them. Anyway there inexpensive and there are several sizes in the box. I think anyone who has a boat needs a set. Go with my rule " you can't have too many tools"
Your lucky your steering wheel comes off so easy


----------

